# Old School Soundstream Amps NR



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

damn your old lady must have been PISSED about those speakers that showed up


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

truckerfte said:


> damn your old lady must have been PISSED about those speakers that showed up


Yeah....but it was the big ole HRU 4 that sent her over the edge. nut freaking case.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Opened up the one amp I haven't had tested & took gut shots.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Ending today guys........


----------



## treylittlefield (Dec 26, 2009)

how much power they make?


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

treylittlefield said:


> how much power they make?


D100IIs are 2 x 50 each

D60II is 2 x 30


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

is this why you sold the MC500? I saw it on ebay. wondered what caused that.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

The 100s and the 60 end in less than 2 hours. the 500 ends in 2 1/2 days. 

Rocky tells us what you bought???


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Still not 100% about pulling the 500 off ebay. I should have probably not listed it....I'm beating myself up right now.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rockytophigh said:


> Yeah....but it was the big ole HRU 4 that sent her over the edge. nut freaking case.



so how do you like this one? is it new one or old model?


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

Rocky I PM'd you. take it down.


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

rockytophigh said:


> Still not 100% about pulling the 500 off ebay. I should have probably not listed it....I'm beating myself up right now.


aww, letting go of a collection of old blue amps doesnt hurt too bad.

well, after a few months, anyway.....


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

She's off. Whew. Bless ya'll.....that was close.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

She's happy to be back in the basement with her bastard red headed sister!!!


IMAG0306 by rockytophigh, on Flickr


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

That is a beautiful sight. Now if you could only find a white one, you could have a very patriotic install. lol


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

WRX2010 said:


> That is a beautiful sight. Now if you could only find a white one, you could have a very patriotic install. lol


I'm going to try to get them refinished next month. I'll be sure to post the new color theme I come up with.


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

awesome. make sure you keep an eye on your gear. read the 3rd sentence in the description in this PPI Art amp that just listed on the bay:

Precision Power A404 Car Amplifier - Art Series | eBay


----------

